# Format de l'image via AirPlay.



## awerty (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Ayant récemment acheté une Apple TV, j'utilise beaucoup AirPlay pour regarder des films via mon iPad/iPhone, vu qu'on ne peut plus stocker du contenu sur l'ATV. Le problème est que l'image affichée sur la télé remplit la totalité de l'écran et mange du coup sur l'image (comme sur iPad/iPhone en mode remplissage d'écran). Moi je voudrais avoir le format cinéma, c'est à dire avec les bandes noires au dessus et en dessous, et surtout toute l'image.

Cordialement.


----------

